
Show HN: Meet people that wear their music - edcrotty
http://merchvice.com
======
wingerlang
No idea what this is based on the landing page. A social network for people
... wearing band t-shirts?

~~~
edcrotty
Thanks for the feedback!

Actually, yes, that's what it is.

It's a social network for people that are obsessively into music and the merch
that their favorite bands produce.

I strive to bring people together based on deep interests of their favorite
genres and music.

How can I better tell that story?

Thanks again for taking the time to leave feedback.

~~~
wingerlang
> It's a social network for people that are obsessively into music and the
> merch that their favorite bands produce.

I don't know, maybe put this on your site. Maybe it is good as it is and I'm
just not the target audience. In fact I can't barely believe such a social
network would exist. Do "merch wearer" overlap through bands? Seems like the
common ground would be the music or maybe genre and not the wearing of the
clothes themselves. But again, maybe it's just some part of the culture I'm
not aware of.

~~~
edcrotty
> I don't know, maybe put this on your site.

It was on there before. I removed it for the current one-liner. I'll find a
new home for it. Thanks again.

> Do "merch wearer" overlap through bands?

Yes, this mindset overlaps through bands. You'll find this deep-rooted
obsession most often with people that listen to metal but it is not exclusive
to that genre.

> Seems like the common ground would be the music or maybe genre and not the
> wearing of the clothes themselves.

That's exactly what happens when you get inside. You are introduced to people
that like your genre(s) and band(s) based on things you follow and search for.

> But again, maybe it's just some part of the culture I'm not aware of.

Probably. You may not get excited about this Marilyn Manson event poster sneak
peek I obtained
([https://app.merchvice.com/posts/1289702](https://app.merchvice.com/posts/1289702))
but lots of people do.

Unfortunately, the buzz that is generating off-site is ... well, off-site. I
need to reign it in more.

